# Why do so many sneer at Tissot?



## zaxsingh

Let me start by saying I have a Tissot V8, my first Swiss watch bought 10 years ago. I love the watch, think its solidly built and it served my well as my primary watch with a few other cheapies worn now and then especially over dirty weekends.

What shocks me since coming on this forums is the disdain I sense towards this brand, esp in non Tissot forums. Like I just read one guy saying "... and a boring Tissot quartz I bought before I knew better ..."

C'mon, just because one has moved up the financial ladder and can now afford grossly overpriced "time-keeping machines / pieces", the humble Tissot becomes a "boring quartz".

I may have acquired "finer" taste in mechanicals over the years but my V8 remains a favourite, its sturdy, its sapphire has kept its lustre, the bracelet is still super comfortable and knowing that it only cost me so little (even back then) ... I think Tissots are extremely good watches, more so becuz they are so affordable and realistically priced. I have never had any experience with its after sales services but isnt it better that one never has the need to experience that?

Oh BTW, I own no Tissot shares but this Tissot bashing is grossly unfair.


----------



## lvt

I have nothing to say

I had this Tissot for more than 10 years now I love it

Quartz or mechanical, it's the style that does matter


----------



## imagwai

I don't think you'll find many people to disagree with you on this forum. However, every brand has it's dissenters. Tissot make great-quality Swiss watches at an affordable price-point. The luxury brands are on a different level but the increase in price and increase in quality do not scale linearly.

One thing I think doesn't do Tissot any favours is that they have such a large and diverse product range. It sometimes seems like they're trying to make a watch for every single person out there. There are some exciting and innovative designs (e.g. T-Touch, PR516, T-Complication Squelette, Heritage Navigator, etc.) but there is also a raft of more traditional (and some might say, boring) models too.


----------



## Alan_F

High end or low, everyone passes judgement confirming their personal bias of the moment and alters their bias with exposure. A bracelet is a bracelet to someone who has never worn one from Omega.


----------



## Djk949

'Cause folks like to sneer at something...anything.


----------



## Guest

My PRS 516 was my first non-Seiko purchase once I started on this hobby. I absolutely love it. I've since bought a couple of Hamiltons and a VSA, which haven't taken away from my Tissot's wrist time.










Likewise, buying Tissot and others haven't stopped me from buying Seiko's either.










I guess brand snobbery is inevitable with larger purchases? It happens all the time in automotive forums - "it's just a VW," "it's just a Honda," etc.


----------



## zaxsingh

lvt said:


> I have nothing to say
> 
> I had this Tissot for more than 10 years now I love it
> 
> Quartz or mechanical, it's the style that does matter


That's the way I feel and I'm on record in numerous posts ... The one and first thing that makes me like or dislike a watch is its design / style / looks. It's internal workings, calibre, bracelet, etc, etc are all secondary. In my book. I've got couple of Albas that are large and nice looking for me. I've also got an Omega PO ( since Omegas were mentioned above) ... Each has its own attraction.

And unlike so many other watches with fake histories, Tissot does have an undisputed 160 year old heritage. So what if the company produces too many models ... So does Toyota ...


----------



## Richqqqq

Your blue PRS-516 is gorgeous. On my list.


----------



## jar

lvt said:


> I have nothing to say
> 
> I had this Tissot for more than 10 years now I love it
> 
> Quartz or mechanical, it's the style that does matter
> 
> View attachment 1449976


And I have a couple of those.

















Sneer away. They run and keep good time, are easy to read, comfortable and were pretty cheap IIRC.


----------



## jar

Duplicate. See above ^^


----------



## manofrolex

My Tissot prs 516 chrono auto was the 2nd watch I bought. I purchased it when I knew absolutely nothing about watches but it still looks new to this day, the 7750 mvt is a rock and aside for the need for a new leather strap it is one of my favorite to wear.
Frankly these days I am just doing way too much thinking over watches, the only thing positive after two years on WUS is that I am aware of more brands and more aware of what I should NOT pay for a watch.


----------



## brandon\

A Tissot is what brought me here. I was looking for my first nice watch - basically my first watch that wasn't a Fossil. I stumbled across the PRC200 Chrono. I researched it and found WUS.

Either way, I never ended up getting the PRC200 Chrono. But it still catches my eye. And here's a picture from the web since we like pictures.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Had a Visodate was a great watch still have mY v8


----------



## asadtiger

everyone is entitled to thier taste and choices, but I like it when people give some reasoning as to why they think in some way.as in, if someone says "I dont want to get a quartz watch, hence xyz watch does nothing for me" or "I dont like the design of xyz watch" and other simple reasonings...just simply saying some brand is cheap hence to have a disdain for it is very cheap is not fair and rude in my opinion...I got a tissot from my dad the first good watch, then I got another a few years later, then when I could afford, I got an Omega, but still when I added another, it was a tissot..so I have three Tissots and an Omega now, and I love wll of them greatly, and enjoy them for their own designs, purposes and great quality..for me, the service that my purchase gives me is just as important as design, and I am very pleased to say that it has been 15 years that my dad's Tissot has served me without missing a beat...and so goes for my other Tissots and Omega, so I am very happy and proud of them all....I have seen that many decent folks, like Ron aka Donut (I hope he does not mind my using his name) and many other gentlemen I have known on these forums that own exceptional grail-worthy watches never sneer at any brands or people's choices and are kind and humble and appreciate the small pleasures just as much as the bigger ones...thats being truly big, sneering at anything doesn't make any one bigger himself, unlike what many people practice.
warm regards to all.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

I'd guess it's at least partly due to the Swatch ownership. Personally I own one Tissot (a new Seastar) and I absolutely love it. Nothing else I own dresses up and down with quite so much ease and I'll be buying another model soon enough.

Snobs be damned!


----------



## lvt

jar said:


> And I have a couple of those.
> 
> Sneer away. They run and keep good time, are easy to read, comfortable and were pretty cheap IIRC.


Glad to see some old Seastar floating around |>

I remember about 15 years ago those watches were one of Tissot's best-sellers on Asian market thanks to its compact size and affordable price.


----------



## sticky

What's not to like about Tissot? I wouldn't give house space to some of the watches from other brands that people rave about.


----------



## LightningZERO

I would say that due to Tissot aiming to be more "Accessible" ie lower priced, those elitists see it as "cheap", and so....


----------



## balzebub

i guess it's the brand snobs that sneer at Tissot watches. For me, Tissot represents an affordable Swiss option, similar to Oris, Mido, Hamilton, Certina and Longines. They make good quality watches at an "everyday" price point.


----------



## zaxsingh

Having owned and loved a V8 for 10 years plus, I'm tempted to try out a good Tissot automatic,maybe a large faced Chrono. Any suggestions?


----------



## sticky

zaxsingh said:


> Having owned and loved a V8 for 10 years plus, I'm tempted to try out a good Tissot automatic,maybe a large faced Chrono. Any suggestions?


The 516 chrono with the 7750 movement in it is pretty good.


----------



## ajh637

If you're looking for a solid 7750 by Tissot try the Le Locle, I got one off the bay for 400ish, runs great, check the pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesinIL

Anyone who spends 3 or 4 grand on a new watch is going to put down less expensive ones to justify the large amount of money they spent. After all, if they went and dropped all that money but thought that Tissot was just as good of a watch, that would make them an illogical fool.

all that said, while omegas might be better quality than tissot, as others have already said here the cost to quality ratio is not consistent as you move up the price ladder. An omega does have a better finish than a tissot but not 10x better. It's up to each person to decide if that amount of difference in quality (and brand prestige) is worth the cost. 

i think Tissot is a great brand with a great heritage. I will probably buy one soon. I am researching Seastars and Visodate Heritages. Wear it proudly, it is a swiss made watch by a Swiss brand with a good swiss eta movement. You will be wearing a better watch than >90% of the people you pass buy on a given day.

i feel the same way about hamilton, certina, longines, etc


----------



## waterdude

I love mine. I must love underdogs. Most of my other watches are Seikos, and they tend to get the same bad rap.


----------



## Scheezo

When I first started learning about what a nice watch was last summer I really liked the Tissot designs. I really wanted a reason to buy a Hamilton because that's what my great-grandfather used when he worked on the railroad in the 30's. Something always brought me back to Tissot. So when I finally bought my PRS-516 Chrono with a quartz movement I almost couldn't believe I really had the honor to own one. I posted a picture of it on Reddit and said "I know it's just a quartz but..." and got reprimanded by plenty of folks who insisted that the G10.211 was NOT JUST a quartz movement. They told me how great the movement is and then told me about how great the brand is (something I knew already).

Don't let anyone put you down. Tissot is a wonderful brand with beautiful watches. Hamilton will have to wait for me because for my money it doesn't get any better than Tissot.


----------



## TomTo

Its called intelligence. In my mind not the watch car or phone makes you who you are but the values you still have without all that. If all you got is rolex and nice car in your life at one point you will become unhappy and maybe saying bad things about others will make you feel better. Just do what you like wear what you feel is right for you and people will notice and respect your sincerity!


----------



## hotsky

Had my V8 for a short time, but it's my first 'real watch' and I love it looks great. Anyone putting them down most likely making themself feel better about spending much more on something else.


----------



## SSingh1975

Cos it's an interesting name when you spell it backwards ;-).


----------



## AJMc

I like Tissot. I bought my first two in December of 2007 a black dial PRC200 and a cream dial V8. They're still running great, look good, crystals are fine, and I've never babied them. Since Tissot is not making the same design PRC200 anymore, last month I bought the PRC with a white face. Great watch of course. I also have a rare 1967 Tissot Super Compressor Automatic Seastar Visodate T.12 that is pictured elsewhere on this site. It runs great - but its diving days are through - I have some Seikos for that. I also have various vintages of Omegas, Hamiltons, etc., but my go to watches are the Tissots. 

As others have pointed out it's pretty much about status. Rolex makes a good watch but Seiko (and others) make equal or superior timepieces. The differences are really only in the price and the subjective opinion of the observer. Also, the observer/commentators may not be sneering they might just be uninformed. 

Just for the sake of gratuity here's another pic of the 1967 T.12.


----------



## Tseg

I got a PR50 as an award from work years ago before I was into watches. I wore it daily for over 5 years and it worked flawlessly. Now I've gotten into watches I just ordered a Visodate, partly because of my previous positive experience with Tissot and partly because it is a great looking watch. I'll know by the weekend when it arrives if I made a good choice. I just hope it is reasonably accurate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Montre-Moi

asadtiger said:


> everyone is entitled to thier taste and choices, but I like it when people give some reasoning as to why they think in some way.as in, if someone says "I dont want to get a quartz watch, hence xyz watch does nothing for me" or "I dont like the design of xyz watch" and other simple reasonings...just simply saying some brand is cheap hence to have a disdain for it is very cheap is not fair and rude in my opinion...I got a tissot from my dad the first good watch, then I got another a few years later, then when I could afford, I got an Omega, but still when I added another, it was a tissot..so I have three Tissots and an Omega now, and I love wll of them greatly, and enjoy them for their own designs, purposes and great quality..for me, the service that my purchase gives me is just as important as design, and I am very pleased to say that it has been 15 years that my dad's Tissot has served me without missing a beat...and so goes for my other Tissots and Omega, so I am very happy and proud of them all....I have seen that many decent folks, like Ron aka Donut (I hope he does not mind my using his name) and many other gentlemen I have known on these forums that own exceptional grail-worthy watches never sneer at any brands or people's choices and are kind and humble and appreciate the small pleasures just as much as the bigger ones...thats being truly big, sneering at anything doesn't make any one bigger himself, unlike what many people practice.
> warm regards to all.


My advice ? Pay no attention ! Everybody has their quirks, their "druthers" and their "of courses!" and their "niets !" Watch brands are like perfumes .. they elicit dreams, feelings of beauty and need. No, pay no attention. What you like IS! "what YOU like" and that is what is important.


----------



## Richqqqq

Well said.


----------



## Tseg

As of today, I now sneer back...





They don't know what they are missing.


----------



## MusicPDX

I love mine


----------



## Shaunie_007

In my experience, I've had over 20 Tissots come through my possession and I think they are excellent value for the money. I've held onto only two because I either wanted something else or I needed to pay some bills, but the two I've held onto I hold dearly to my heart. My Tissot 150 Year Chronograph



And my Tissot Heritage Visodate



I've owned Omegas, Tag's and have handled many many "upper echelon" watches and would say that Tissot holds its own and is definitely an under valued brand. Seeing as how that is the case though, we, as collectors, can enjoy finely made time-pieces for a fraction of what it would cost to have another brand name on the same dial with all the same materials. I say let them sneer. We can reap the benefits!


----------



## Carretera18

I have mine PR 50 since 2000 and it's still in great shape.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Does anybody have a watch brand name they just dont like for some unexplained reason, mines Tissot, just something about the word that i dont like and i hate to look at every day on a watch.
I have no idea why i dont like it, but i just really dont like the word.

They probably make great watches but i just dont want to look at that word on my watch lol.

cheers


----------



## Tseg

Cobia said:


> Does anybody have a watch brand name they just dont like for some unexplained reason, mines Tissot, just something about the word that i dont like and i hate to look at every day on a watch.
> I have no idea why i dont like it, but i just really dont like the word.
> 
> They probably make great watches but i just dont want to look at that word on my watch lol.
> 
> cheers


Probably Citizen. A little too 1984 form me.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of reasons why some sneer at Tissot. (Keep in mind I love the brand.)

1) Thought of by the general public as an "old man's brand."

2) Some WIS don't like that it's considered a bargain brand. Meaning, quite a few parts inside a nice Tissot are made in China. But the dial and name indicate Swiss. Some consider a Tissot to be practically as Chinese as a Sea-Gull. 

3) Generally rather conservative designs that some consider not to be "exciting."


----------



## Mediocre

Who sneers at Tissot?


----------



## zaxsingh

Monocrom said:


> Couple of reasons why some sneer at Tissot. (Keep in mind I love the brand.)
> 
> 1) Thought of by the general public as an "old man's brand."
> 
> 2) Some WIS don't like that it's considered a bargain brand. Meaning, quite a few parts inside a nice Tissot are made in China. But the dial and name indicate Swiss. Some consider a Tissot to be practically as Chinese as a Sea-Gull.
> 
> 3) Generally rather conservative designs that some consider not to be "exciting."


Just becus something is "Chinese" is a pretty lame excuses, IMHO. It's like 3-4 decades ago anything that was Japanese was thought to be inferior. Fast forward to today, it's a well known fact that Japanese products (esp motor vehicles) are far more reliable than their continental and American competitors. So now the western press has to say "but Japanese cars lack a soul". You and I know much of it has to do with marketing, something the western world has perfected to a much greater degree than the rest of the world.

I am neither Japanese nor continental, but am just making a casual observation ;-)

And, oh BTW, I love my one Tissot which I've owned for over 10 years now and has been a favorite. Sure, these days 3 Monsters get more wrist time, but that just doesn't make the Tissot any less special.


----------



## Monocrom

zaxsingh said:


> Just becus something is "Chinese" is a pretty lame excuses, IMHO. It's like 3-4 decades ago anything that was Japanese was thought to be inferior. Fast forward to today, it's a well known fact that Japanese products (esp motor vehicles) are far more reliable than their continental and American competitors. So now the western press has to say "but Japanese cars lack a soul". You and I know much of it has to do with marketing, something the western world has perfected to a much greater degree than the rest of the world.
> 
> I am neither Japanese nor continental, but am just making a casual observation ;-)
> 
> And, oh BTW, I love my one Tissot which I've owned for over 10 years now and has been a favorite. Sure, these days 3 Monsters get more wrist time, but that just doesn't make the Tissot any less special.


Yeah, I know that the Chinese can make quality products. (Mainly due to their incredible ability to reverse engineer products from other companies.) But doesn't change the perception that many still hold of Made in China products. Especially since in the U.S., you do find absolute cheap junk with that label. Sometimes, cheap and dangerous junk. (Such as children's toys in which lead was used to make them.)


----------



## Professor S

I would never sneer at Tissot, but owning one just isn't that special. But on the other hand, what is? Is owning a Rolex or Omega more special? Or would you have to get a Patek or AP to get rid of the sneers?

Everything is in the eye of the beholder, but I don't think you should mind about the sneers. Are you wearing the watch because you like it or because someone else does?


----------



## baytwenty3

My first Swiss watch (other than a Swatch) was the Tissot PRC200. Loved it for 2 years before getting a Longines, and now I own 3 Omegas.

Having spent $$$ on my watches, I realise the more you spend, the less you get for your money.

Although Tissot can be guilty of making some unappealing entry model watches for the masses, it is a very respectable brand with rich history, and some of the offerings in the $500 range simply cannot be beat for value and style.

Of the current Tissot models I love the Visodate and would get one if I didn't already own enough watches, and some of the vintage Tissots are every bit as classy as vintage Omegas or IWC watches.


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's kind of hard to deny... Personally i feel that the TISSOT design had been kind of degrading in the past numbers of years... with higher price tagging.
With exception of the LeLOCLE and VISIODATE...








And with the popularity of Micro-brands offering more eye catchy designs and "on-par" specs... I am more tilted to Micros like STEINHART, Kemmner as well as others who may offer slightly better spec'ed movements such as those from RONDA on the quartz front with better affordability and quality workmanship.

My past passion with TISSOT ends with these 2 in the middle...








And the PASSION re-ignited with the new automatic calibre designed for TISSOT... initially...


----------



## dimman

Hmmm...

Quartz Taint?

Swatch/ÉTA Taint?

'Entry Level' Swiss Taint?

I don't know.

What I have noticed lately is that they (Or daddy Swatch) are moving to more interesting movements, as well as offering chronometers for the 'entry level' Swiss brand (Hamilton, too even I'd they market then as the 'American' brand).

I bought a watch with one of the new 2825 movements because it's pretty unique for an automatic and I think the asymmetric design looks fantastic. 

I stopped by the dealer today and saw the new Powermatic 80 COSC. Probably going to be my next watch.

Sure they are 'just' modified 2824's, but they are not available in your fly by night micro brands either. The 2825 gives them a lot of design capabilities with hand placement. And few, if any, affordable micros will have chronometers with an 80 hour power reserve.

Swatch getting pissed at people banking on all 2824 and friends-powered watches being equal is being dealt with in a two pronged carrot and stick approach, it seems. The supply restrictions everyone has been crying about (stick), and improving their entry level brands with 'exclusive' movements for good prices.

It's working on me with the new Tissot models, much top my wallet's chagrin. I bet we'll see more respect from the masses soon enough, and later grudgingly from snobbish watch types.


----------



## zaxsingh

Interesting indeed ... But how does this explain the sneers?? You've lost me buddy ...


----------



## dimman

zaxsingh said:


> Interesting indeed ... But how does this explain the sneers?? You've lost me buddy ...


The three things I first mentioned.

Some people sneer at quartz watches. Some people sneer at Swatch-group watches. Some people sneer at people buying 'entry-level' luxury goods.

Tissot hits all three.

Perhaps because they cover a wide range of different products from the fancy multifunction T-Touch quartzes, to full COSC mechanical chronometers, there is something for everyone to sneer at?


----------



## zaxsingh

In other words, since they "good" at so many (3) levels ....


----------



## Tseg

I've worked for a (stuffy) U.S. Fortune 10 company for 25 years. Only a year ago did we switch from suits to business casual. As a result, rarely do I have to wear a 'dress' watch anymore. Outside of the US, particularly in South America and Asia, suits do remain common, but I'm sure this will also change. While I know a watch like the Visodate can be dressed down, I have other less formal watches that typically would fill in there. The result, I wear the Visodate [insert any dressier watch here] only a couple of times per month, if that. However, when I need it, I really need it and it does its job perfectly. I have to believe more and more people around the world are entering into this situation. While I like to think I don't sneer, I do chuckle and shake my head at the thought of someone spending thousands on a dress watch they may wear once or twice per month, it can't get wet and the leather strap (which costs more than my Visodate) wears out and smells after a couple of years. But then again, I don't buy watches to lock in a safe and ogle over in the privacy of my bedroom under special lighting and controlled humidity so my dial does not deteriorate over 50 years. I suppose if 'that guy' wants to sneer at my Visodate, I'll just quietly say prayer for him. For me the form/function/value/price of the Visodate, when viewed holistically in the context of the bigger picture strikes a perfect balance. I have no urge for a dress watch upgrade or no dress watch 'grail' I dream about. The Visodate, for me, is that perfect dress watch, so sneer if you must. I can take it.

Tissot is a watch brand that represents all that is right in this world.


----------



## Carretera18

Tseg said:


> I've worked for a (stuffy) U.S. Fortune 10 company for 25 years. Only a year ago did we switch from suits to business casual. As a result, rarely do I have to wear a 'dress' watch anymore. Outside of the US, particularly in South America and Asia, suits do remain common, but I'm sure this will also change. While I know a watch like the Visodate can be dressed down, I have other less formal watches that typically would fill in there. The result, I wear the Visodate [insert any dressier watch here] only a couple of times per month, if that. However, when I need it, I really need it and it does its job perfectly. I have to believe more and more people around the world are entering into this situation. While I like to think I don't sneer, I do chuckle and shake my head at the thought of someone spending thousands on a dress watch they may wear once or twice per month, it can't get wet and the leather strap (which costs more than my Visodate) wears out and smells after a couple of years. But then again, I don't buy watches to lock in a safe and ogle over in the privacy of my bedroom under special lighting and controlled humidity so my dial does not deteriorate over 50 years. I suppose if 'that guy' wants to sneer at my Visodate, I'll just quietly say prayer for him. For me the form/function/value/price of the Visodate, when viewed holistically in the context of the bigger picture strikes a perfect balance. I have no urge for a dress watch upgrade or no dress watch 'grail' I dream about. The Visodate, for me, is that perfect dress watch, so sneer if you must. I can take it.
> 
> Tissot is a watch brand that represents all that is right in this world.


+1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

zaxsingh said:


> In other words, since they "good" at so many (3) levels ....


I would hardly attribute those 3 things to being 'good' at any of them.

They are kind of like the Swiss version of Seiko with their broad range. However whereas Seiko is in charge of its own destiny, (and seems to earn a degree of grudging respect from those who are quick to sneer because of it) Tissot can be sneered at more by these people for being reduced to a conquered, obedient lesser vassal of the Swatch Empire.

It's all a matter of perspective now, since they are really no more than a marketing construct of a mega conglomerate these days.


----------



## Donf

I think that the reality is rather different than your perception. remember that Tissot has been associated with other companies for most of it's existence - and it's partnership with Omega goes way back. This made it's absorption into the Swatch Grp easy. And while you are partially correct that they are subject to the whims of Swatch ownership you fail to see that they are positioned exactly in the same 'tier' that they were back before the merger. Tissot had become an "all over the place" watch maker back in the 50's (though every-bodies range was somewhat constricted then). They had started to broaden their lineup even before the quartz explosion. They also experimented with "rock watches" "stone watches" and plastic. Eventually, it became a fight for simply survival. Many watch companies did not, so the inclusion into Swatch was a lifesaver for them. Interestingly, Swatch did not buy "just any company on the rocks "- the plan was thought out. A look at the companies under the Swatch banner (both old names AND resurrected names) will show that they have slotted all the brands into the same 'niche' that they occupied previously. Missteps on the way? you bet. But we are now seeing all the brands settle in. In fact, Tissot has faired better than some - there was talk several years ago of turning the marque into a "fashion brand", but Swatch reversed position on this. Tissot now has some techno (T-Touch stuff) mainstream mens and ladies offerings, and some just above mass market quartz watches. Basically where they were heading years ago. Contrast that to Hamilton who lost their identity as a tech watch company - which they were before they failed, and Longines that was basically on a level w/ Omega - now slotted below their former rival. This allows Swatch to maintain a "ladder structure" much like the successful GM of Billy Durant's vision. Besides pricing, each brand has a distinct "flavor" or style. Dictated by Swatch, most assuredly, but the brands are flourishing and the sharing of parts across brands is diminishing rather than expanding.

The funny thing is, I've been watching this thread for weeks now, assuming it would die the death it so richly deserves. I have not ever heard anyone 'sneer' at Tissot. Though they are not my first watch of choice, I still have several and have never had to be embarrassed by wearing one - several years ago I had a Patek wearing friend look at several of mine and there was no condescension in his description of them - he appreciated them on their own merits, not how they stacked up against lesser or greater brands.


----------



## mew88

Tissot is well recieved here in Asia. The non WIS would rank it slightly below Tag but it is still seen as a respected luxury brand. As for WIS, I have met some who are disappointed at Tissot's position in the Swatch hierarchy but I have not met anyone critical the brand itself.


----------



## zaxsingh

Yes, Tissot receives it's fair share of respect in Asia. And elsewhere too, I'm sure. The fact that this thread was started is because, since I came on these forums, I cannot help but notice that some people do look down at this brand or some downright sneer at the mere mention of the brand name. To my mind, there are far worse brands that get lesser negative mention than Tissot does here. Just seemed a bit peculiar that's all.

The fact that the thread is not dying after all these weeks is testimony that many people do strike a chord with its premise. Many people do realist that Tissot's been getting unfair sneers and they coming out to defend this 160 year old brand.

Being owned by Swatch Group should not come into the equation mostly. Since when did it matter that germany's BMW Group now owns the Mini brand or India'a Tata Group now owns Jaguar? If U like the offerings, U like the brand. Everything and everyone grows up and changes. Just like U and I growing up from enjoying a plastic Swatch to a steel Tissot to a gold Rolex...


----------



## Donf

zaxsingh said:


> I cannot help but notice that some people do look down at this brand or some downright sneer at the mere mention of the brand name.


I've been posting here a little bit longer than you and have seen only a handfull of disparaging remarks about Tissot. And those by a few people who got either a lemon or by first time buyers in this price range who thought they should be getting a 10,000 dollar watch for 900 bucks. Please point out all the remarks to me.



zaxsingh said:


> To my mind, there are far worse brands that get lesser negative mention than Tissot does here.


Oh c'mon - name a few. Invicta? Sturling? How about how they are treated? Or even TAG - many more negative posts about this brand. I could go on.



zaxsingh said:


> Just seemed a bit peculiar that's all.


What strikes me as peculiar is that you are seeing a bunch of posts that I don't.



zaxsingh said:


> The fact that the thread is not dying after all these weeks is testimony that many people do strike a chord with its premise. Many people do realist that Tissot's been getting unfair sneers and they coming out to defend this 160 year old brand.


A few negative posts but most of them are saying a version of " I love my Tissot."



zaxsingh said:


> Being owned by Swatch Group should not come into the equation mostly.


Finally, we agree on something.

I'm serious, on the Main Forum Tissot is one of the main watches recommended in it's price range - beaten only by Hamilton. In women's watches Tissot is also in the list of recommendations. 
Did you buy a Tissot and come in here expecting hundreds of posts sing hosannas to Tissot every day? Post a Poll in the public section "What do you think of Tissot" or something. But I should warn you that there will be some detractors - just like there would be if you asked about Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Panerai or any popular mid priced brand- all of which cost more than Tissot.
Honestly, I think you are a bit thin skinned but I'm willing to admit that Tissot is widely 'sneered' at as soon as you show me a bunch of posts of 'sneering'.

Just reread this entire thread - 
Negative posts - 1 (by Cobia)
Seminegative posts - 3 - (all by Dinnman, but they are more of an explanation of why others feel this way - and he states his next watch will be a Powermatic 80. Faint damnation indeed!)


----------



## imagwai

I can also say that in all my time on these forums, I've hardly seen any disparaging comments about Tissot. Far more about other brands, but then any brand will have people who like it and those who don't. Certainly not come across much sneering. I think there was one comment quoted earlier in the thread, but it's not something that I would consider typical towards Tissot.


----------



## dimman

Donf said:


> I've been posting here a little bit longer than you and have seen only a handfull of disparaging remarks about Tissot. And those by a few people who got either a lemon or by first time buyers in this price range who thought they should be getting a 10,000 dollar watch for 900 bucks. Please point out all the remarks to me.
> 
> Oh c'mon - name a few. Invicta? Sturling? How about how they are treated? Or even TAG - many more negative posts about this brand. I could go on.
> 
> What strikes me as peculiar is that you are seeing a bunch of posts that I don't.
> 
> A few negative posts but most of them are saying a version of " I love my Tissot."
> 
> Finally, we agree on something.
> 
> I'm serious, on the Main Forum Tissot is one of the main watches recommended in it's price range - beaten only by Hamilton. In women's watches Tissot is also in the list of recommendations.
> Did you buy a Tissot and come in here expecting hundreds of posts sing hosannas to Tissot every day? Post a Poll in the public section "What do you think of Tissot" or something. But I should warn you that there will be some detractors - just like there would be if you asked about Rolex, Omega, Breitling, Panerai or any popular mid priced brand- all of which cost more than Tissot.
> Honestly, I think you are a bit thin skinned but I'm willing to admit that Tissot is widely 'sneered' at as soon as you show me a bunch of posts of 'sneering'.
> 
> Just reread this entire thread -
> Negative posts - 1 (by Cobia)
> Seminegative posts - 3 - (all by Dinnman, but they are more of an explanation of why others feel this way - and he states his next watch will be a Powermatic 80. Faint damnation indeed!)


Yes, a devil's advocate thing.

This was my introduction to Tissot:










I've never impulse bought something so expensive before! Very powerful effect this watch has on me. I love the unique styling and impact. Knowing it was Swatch/ÉTA was simply peace of mind, not a negative at all.

Powermatic 80 COSC will be next.


----------



## zaxsingh

The sneering I referred to in the OP obviously meant overall comments in all the relevant forums. If & when I get the time, I'll nominate some. I neither lovvvveee the brand nor haaaateee it .... It's a great buy at its price point.


----------



## oldcolts

zaxsingh said:


> The sneering I referred to in the OP obviously meant overall comments in all the relevant forums. If & when I get the time, I'll nominate some. I neither lovvvveee the brand nor haaaateee it .... It's a great buy at its price point.


So when did Chinese parts start being used in Tissots??


----------



## Tseg

So I'm starting to think Tissot owners have an (unwarranted) chip on their shoulder. I have a Visodate and like it a lot, HOWEVER, I just acquired my grail, a Rolex GMT BLNR. Granted I am still in my honeymoon stage but can envision my BLNR being my do-everything watch... casual to formal, for years to come. I posted a question on The Rolex Forum asking if users found themselves 'cleaning house' after their first Rolex purchase. I posted pictures of a number of my 'value' watches I might consider unloading, including the Visodate. There was an outpouring of response from many Rolex users specifically about the Visodate... "whatever you do, keep the Visodate!". Some of these guys with $75K-$100K wrapped up in Rolex watches... "Don't sell the Tissot, you'll regret it".

In all honesty, I was quite shocked. I'm thinking now that true watch fan/collectors very much appreciate any watch that has that something special, even if it is made by Tissot.


----------



## KiwiWomble

have to say i havent noticed much Tissot hate at all...in fact its generally one of the more recommended brands...the number of times i've ready something like "check out Hamilton and Tissot" 

PRC200 is what brought me here and keep flip flopping on getting a visodate


----------



## markot

I don't know anyone who sneers at Tissot.


----------



## Black8ball

Tseg said:


> "Don't sell the Tissot, you'll regret it". In all honesty, I was quite shocked. I'm thinking now that true watch fan/collectors very much appreciate any watch that has that something special, even if it is made by Tissot.


Could not agree with you more. And Tissot has a bit of history compared to other more expensive brands. In my country Tissot is quite popular and respected brand...


----------



## Scheezo

I have a PRS-516 Quartz. When I first got it in February I posted on reddit and said something like "even tho it's just a quartz... I still love it". I got a ton of people telling me that it isn't "just" any quartz and just how solid and accurate this movement is. I have it set to the atomic clock at work and it hasn't gained or lost a second since I last set it in March for daylight savings. I still can't stop looking at this watch and get compliments on it all the time. I say let them sneer. I look at other watches now and I have to be choosy with what I'd buy next because I'll have to take this one off for it.


EDIT: I just realized I already replied to this. Yes, it's been a LOONG week!


----------



## zaxsingh

Yes of course not everyone sneers ... Many have high regards for the brand ... Especially it's solid value for money. And the simple fact that not everyone has or wants to spend the money on some other so-called top of the line watch brand. 

My my idea for posing this question was merely see if some of those sneering would offer any justifications for their negative opinions of the brand. So far not much. I still love my Tissot's.


----------



## Tseg

zaxsingh said:


> My my idea for posing this question was merely see if some of those sneering would offer any justifications for their negative opinions of the brand. So far not much. I still love my Tissot's.


I think what this long interesting thread has proven is no one is sneering at Tissot. Conversely, I have seen some snide remarks elsewhere about Orient.


----------



## I Like Watches

I only have six Tissot Watches:
Tissot Heritage 1952 ( T71.8.624.33)
Tissot Seastar 1000 (T19.1.583.41)
Tissot Titanium T-Touch (T33.7.788.51)
Tissot Titanium T-Touch Expert (T013.420.44.201.00)
Tissot 2006 Nicky Hayden T-Race (T90.4.876.82)
Tissot Trend Quadrato Chronograph (T005.517.11.047.00)

I've always gotten positive comments from random strangers about them. (I've had more comments about my Tissot watches than any of my Omegas or Rolexes.)

I've never known anybody to say anything bad about Tissot.


----------



## imagwai

Only 6?! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like Watches

imagwai said:


> Only 6?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeah... only six. BUT I can only wear TWO of them because the batteries have all died in the other four! (oopsie!)


----------



## W7MA53TO10

I've had this discussion with a couple of professionals who own Tissots. We all agree that Tissot is absolutely excellent value for money and make very good every day casual watches which we would not sell. However, for business meetings and the like, they are clearly entry position Swiss watches. Most of us have at least one more expensive watch which we wear often.


----------



## Pauls Timepieces

I have two Tissots that I like very much the price was on point and quality is great. I have an '11 model type T-race which to this day I haven't seen again or anyone else who owns it and then I have a Couterier, which they still carry. Now I have a Tag Heuer Carrera that most know where that stands financially and am looking at adding a Monaco, but Since my Tissots where my first finer watches I still have an affinity for them and I still find myself looking to buy Tissots. Actually looking for a particular automatic movement Tissot Quadrato with the leather band. (anybody have one? wink wink).


----------



## rfortson

I've never run into anyone bashing Tissot. On the contrary, I think they get a nice amount of respect and have a good history. However, Swatch themselves list Tissot as one of their entry brands. I personally think that undersells the brand a tad, but I don't mind as it just make a very nice watch more affordable.


----------



## Gibsons

I don't bash Tissot's quality, but I have an issue with their styling... there's only 1 or 2 automatics that I like in their current lineup. They lost me as a consumer as most of their lines do absolutely nothing for me. Hamilton on the other hand, has excelled at making watches that are classic, progressive and attractive. Maybe it's my taste that's changed, but I don't like Tissot that much anymore.

Sold my everyday watch, a PRC200 quartz chrono and will probably buy a quartz Hamilton to replace it. I keep my auto's for _non-work_ situations.


----------



## Monocrom

Looking back, I recall how another WIS mentioned getting his first Rolex.

He needed a good-looking watch, wanted to get a quality one, decided to get a nice Tissot. He was checking out images online when his dad walked up behind him and asked why he was looking at watches. When the young man told him he was about to pull the trigger on the Tissot, his dad laughed openly, took off his Rolex from his wrist, and handed it to his son so he could enjoy a "proper" watch. 

Yeah, there are some individuals out there who are like that.


----------



## hantms

Sneering at any brand is a bit silly, especially one with such diverse offerings as Tissot. I can see sneering at an individual watch design, but Tissot have plenty interesting offerings, at somewhat reasonable price levels.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

People sneer at Tissot? I guess I haven't noticed. I don't know why they would, though. I think Tissot makes very decent watches at reasonable prices.


----------



## Gibsons

Ajax_Drakos said:


> I think Tissot makes very decent watches at reasonable prices.


*They do.* However, there are other makers with better styling to my taste... very few in their lineup that interest me anymore. I've received tons of comments on my Tissot PRC200 that I used to have - it was a sharp and beautiful watch. I don't like the new PRC200 or any other besides the PRS516 auto's which are interesting. I'd still rather buy a Hamilton Pan Europ over a 516. That's just me.


----------



## Drumguy

I agree that there will always be people who sneer, personally i could care less what someone thinks about a watch I bought for MYSELF. I happen to like the way Tissot watches look and plan on purchasing several more. I am not impressed with how much someone spends on a timepiece and some of the more expensive brands don't have anything style wise that's overly impressive to me. I know some have in house movements but I don't know if that justifies paying three times as much. I also don't think they keep time much better and I will add that Tissot has moved to number 5 in being awarded COSC certifications. These are my opinions and like everyone else's they are just opinions.


----------



## Tal36

I have my Tudor BB on my wrist....on the way to SOCAL...left my PRS516 at home wish I would have brought the Tissot along great watch...Tissot a great brand!

I have my Rolex for a Dress Watch...I have several dive watches....my next several watch purchases will be Tissot. Although I do have my eye on a Rado!


----------



## 850csi

Gibsons said:


> I don't bash Tissot's quality, but I have an issue with their styling... there's only 1 or 2 automatics that I like in their current lineup. They lost me as a consumer as most of their lines do absolutely nothing for me. Hamilton on the other hand, has excelled at making watches that are classic, progressive and attractive. Maybe it's my taste that's changed, but I don't like Tissot that much anymore.


It's funny you say that, I have yet to see a single Hamilton that excited me at all. Different strokes and such I guess.


----------



## black watch

All brands change their line-up as time goes on, gaining and loosing fans. Tissot has a rich history and good reputation, it's a solid brand, if it wasn't, it wouldn't be part of the Swatch group with their other well-known brands.


----------



## Kluber

Perhaps I have not been a WUS viewer or member long enough to see this, but I am not aware of Tissot bashing on other sub forums I frequent. Does this happen on the public forum? It seems most brand superfans and distractors seem to frequent the public forum most often.

Anyway, I think there are lots of great looking Tissot's ...I'm particularly a big fan of the T-Touch models, nothing else out there that's quite like it.


----------



## Matt Johnson

I'm happy to read that the alleged Tissot bashing doesn't seem to be a reality. I recently secured a trade for a T Touch with titanium case and black dial, and although I'm not really a fan of ana-digi watches, I was under the impression that it would be a great watch to wear when I go climbing. Shipped out my end of the trade today, hoping the watch gets here next week some time.


----------



## Kluber

Matt Johnson said:


> I'm happy to read that the alleged Tissot bashing doesn't seem to be a reality. I recently secured a trade for a T Touch with titanium case and black dial, and although I'm not really a fan of ana-digi watches, I was under the impression that it would be a great watch to wear when I go climbing. Shipped out my end of the trade today, hoping the watch gets here next week some time.


If you haven't yet owned one, it's a fun watch to wear. What model did you get? There has been some issues reported with the 1st gen touch models, but Tissot seemed to work out all the kinks so to speak of all the follow on incursions.

Post pics when you get! Cheers!


----------



## steve99

No problem with Tissot watches here, I've just ordered a PR100 titanium.


----------



## Matt Johnson

Kluber said:


> If you haven't yet owned one, it's a fun watch to wear. What model did you get? There has been some issues reported with the 1st gen touch models, but Tissot seemed to work out all the kinks so to speak of all the follow on incursions.
> 
> Post pics when you get! Cheers!


It's a gen 1 T Touch titanium with black dial. Arrived this morning after some customs issues and unexpected fees. I put it on the titanium bracelet and I'm shocked at how light it is! Case and bracelet show wear, but I plan on wearing it climbing, so it's bound to get scuffed up. All functions work as they should, so I'm hoping it lasts! Will get pics up when I can get on the laptop.


----------



## Matt Johnson




----------



## Kluber

Matt Johnson said:


> View attachment 1825882
> 
> View attachment 1825890
> 
> View attachment 1825898


Very cool!


----------



## Ryan Williams

I've come across a few people wearing watches that are vastly more expensive than my Tissot PRS516 Extreme. The funny thing is I don't ask to see their watches, they ask to see mine  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

A lot of people view Tissot as a budget watch brand knocking out tacky looking & big racing type watches......which they do, but they also make some pretty damn fine watches, and back in the day, were considered higher class than Omega before the two companies merged in 1930.........no, Tissot was not owned by Omega, and it was Paul Tissot that was in charge of the new company! 

I've got an extensive collection of vintage Tissot watches dating from the 30's through to the 70's and just love the style of the old watches, plus the fact they can be good value for money (less now) as everyone jumped on the vintage Omega bandwagon and drove prices sky high. 

I've got models that are identical to Omega models but bought for vastly less money, including a series of Lemania based chronographs, which I think are more rare than the Omega versions!

Values are going up now as some people are realising how good the watches are.........just watch out for frankenwatches with cobbled together movements, and dodgy redial watches coming out of India and the like!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VA2GXB

If only they made a blue-faced version!


----------



## alx007

I don't care about what anyone says - I'm yet to find a better value than a Visodate. Replace that crap strap that comes with it with exotic leather, and you have yourself a $1000 watch for a little over $500.


----------



## Lelocle

Gibsons said:


> I don't bash Tissot's quality, but I have an issue with their styling... there's only 1 or 2 automatics that I like in their current lineup. They lost me as a consumer as most of their lines do absolutely nothing for me. Hamilton on the other hand, has excelled at making watches that are classic, progressive and attractive. Maybe it's my taste that's changed, but I don't like Tissot that much anymore.
> 
> Sold my everyday watch, a PRC200 quartz chrono and will probably buy a quartz Hamilton to replace it. I keep my auto's for _non-work_ situations.


I chose my Le Locle over a Hamilton. I found the Hamilton automatic to be boring. At least the one they had there.

Also, because I don't know jack about watches, the Tissot brand I knew, but I never heard of Hamilton. I thought it was some watch made in Hong Kong. I didn't look close enough to see the Swiss Made branding.


----------



## MisterV

I find them somewhat boring, and the finish (especially dials) and design underwhelming compared to their competition in the same price range.
Except this, which to my eyes is a beauty:








But not at that MSRP!

However I do notice a ton of people have their T-Touch solar, also in Switzerland, really popular for the outdoor types (which is like 80% of the population). They seem to be very robust and well-made.


----------



## wickets

Nothing boring about this


----------



## High Roller

I have a 2018 Tissot PRS 200(my daily watch) and I like it and I would have absolutely no problem about using it in a special occasion.
I think it is a great Watch for the price(495 euros), it has Sapphire crystal, the finish is good, the only thing I dont like is the eta g10.212 movement.

Some people don't like Tissot because it is not an exclusive brand(even though some Tissot models cost More than 1500 usd)
What I like most about Tissot, is the fact that the majority of their models have a unique design and are not trying to look like some Homage...


----------



## Moerdn

Given the price point, I think Tissot is making excellent watches. Comparing them with other brands x times the price does not make any sense at all in my opinion.


----------



## Dave Matison

Haters gotta hate.


----------



## ShortOnTime

IMO, the difference in most watches that most people actually buy are in the detailing and complications. And with those goes differences in price. I think it depends on how much you care about that stuff enough to pay so much more for those. I have a prc-200 and it works great, just like all my other watches. I solid operation is really all you're looking for, tissot makes a great watch and is a great value. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Tissot is great bang for a $ (not always, but in general). Tissot producing so many watches.. some of them are really good and some of them are not. Considering amount of knock off on ebay and alike some of the experiences may come for these less than flattering sources. I have LeLocle sitting in the drawer for one reason: faulty design supported by tacky service. Great watch from many perspectives, but crown was too big and got tendency to catch on things. Sent for service under warranty and it was not performed well. Second time not the charm. There is nothing bad about Tissot quartz. Good offer in entry level swiss. It easy to be Rolex when money is no issue (it is but in totally different league) and your product line is 10-s of watches not 100-s. Despite actually bad experience with the brand i looked at T-touch and yep not for me. In order to find great watch you need to go through several. But perception is often based upon single example. But it should be personal and not based upon something you got off e-bay. Not to offend many, russian watch forum full of crappy examples from e-bay same for G-Shocks. It not really Tissot exclusive experience.


----------



## ram71

Apart from a few of their watches, most of their watches have a very generic design. Not very attractive and quite boring.


----------



## andreas_mw

zaxsingh said:


> Let me start by saying I have a Tissot V8, my first Swiss watch bought 10 years ago. I love the watch, think its solidly built and it served my well as my primary watch with a few other cheapies worn now and then especially over dirty weekends.
> 
> What shocks me since coming on this forums is the disdain I sense towards this brand, esp in non Tissot forums. Like I just read one guy saying "... and a boring Tissot quartz I bought before I knew better ..."
> 
> C'mon, just because one has moved up the financial ladder and can now afford grossly overpriced "time-keeping machines / pieces", the humble Tissot becomes a "boring quartz".
> 
> I may have acquired "finer" taste in mechanicals over the years but my V8 remains a favourite, its sturdy, its sapphire has kept its lustre, the bracelet is still super comfortable and knowing that it only cost me so little (even back then) ... I think Tissots are extremely good watches, more so becuz they are so affordable and realistically priced. I have never had any experience with its after sales services but isnt it better that one never has the need to experience that?
> 
> Oh BTW, I own no Tissot shares but this Tissot bashing is grossly unfair.


i agree with you, i think tissot is one of the best swiss made watch


----------



## uptempo

Alan_F said:


> High end or low, everyone passes judgement confirming their personal bias of the moment and alters their bias with exposure. A bracelet is a bracelet to someone who has never worn one from Omega.


Except for the scratch magnet clasp on the Omega!


----------



## juin21

I just got my first Tissot. I also have been a member of these forums for over a decade. When buying a watch I look at the history of the company, the design of the watch and lastly the price for the product. Tissot has all three in spades. The PRS516 for a smashing price with a ETA Valjoux 7750 movement caught my eye with it's Vertical Panda dials. I have a lot of simple, classic design watches and wanted something that was a bit more flashy. I was almost going to return it after seeing an Omega Speedmaster Triple Date calling my name. However, the watch arrived and I saw the watch in person, my jaw dropped. I looked at it closely, looked at the polished indices, hitting off the sapphire crystal making it sparkle. I synchronized the seconds hand with the chronos. I set the 12 hour hands at the six o'clock position three hours ahead so I had NY time as well as LA time. (TURN your Chrono into a GMT) When you know you like something, you just know. I love that feeling when you buy a new watch and you can't stop staring at it. I decided to keep the Tissot. I'll get the Omega later.


----------



## dmilbauer

Started me on this watch habit....1853, T-ClassicTradition Chronograph, 42mm. Looks great on my 8.25" wrist.


----------



## juin21

dmilbauer said:


> Started me on this watch habit....1853, T-ClassicTradition Chronograph, 42mm. Looks great on my 8.25" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13209255


 Beautiful watch!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I've owned a few Tissots and they are all good value for money watches. I think the bashing came from people looking down on the brand because of the entry-mid level pricing of its watches - which is actually a business strategy by the Swatch Group. Tissot, as a brand, has illustrious history from 150 years ago (https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-my/heritage). In fact, it's one of the Swiss brands that survived the quartz era in the 70s.

I do however dislike the generic quartz chronograph sports watch that Tissot seems to produce endlessly today. But then again, that's a proof that people actually love those kind of watches. In their defense, they also produce automatic watches (dress, chronometer, chronograph) which some very good designs imho. Those bashing Tissot might not know the full range of their products....


----------



## Zzyzx

I think Tissot is sort of like the Swiss Seiko in a way.

They both have a lot of offerings in the under 1000 price range. Perhaps too many offerings. But they both offer a lot of value for the price. Whereas Seiko is praised for what they're doing, Tissot gets looked down upon. I think this reflects more what people's expectations are regarding Japanese and Swiss watches. When it comes to Japanese watches, the average person expects good value and reliability. When it comes to Swiss watches, the average person expects high-end exclusivity.

Never mind that Seiko also makes high-end (Grand Seiko) to _really_ high-end (Credor), nor that Tissot is not the only affordable Swiss brand, the perceptions are there and Tissot is one of the most visible of the affordable Swiss brands. So they sort of suffer from the success of "Swiss Made." Ironic, really.


----------



## watchinho

I have the visodate and enjoy it a lot . it gets alot of complements . this is my personal opinion; tissot just doesn't have very interesting lines of watches othet than the visodate. 

Also I think that tissot makes too many models, and in turn it devalues the brand. 



Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My Tissot keeps the best time of all my entry levels and also has the best build quality and finish. I dont think it is fair to compare it to Seiko considering Tissot is part of the Swatch group and is slotted as an entry level, where as Seiko is Seiko. They have their own hierarchy where they can offer Grand Seikos and other high quality watches that are not available on Tissot's tier. But either way, not trying to ruffle feathers because I know there are a lot of Seiko die hards out there, but I feel Tissot as an entry level watch manufacturer, when compared to Seiko's entry levels, is better (at least in my experience when it comes to qc), although Seiko definitely offers more "bang for your buck". My next watch purchase will be a Tissot Visodate and I look forward to it.


----------



## mwillems

watchinho said:


> I have the visodate and enjoy it a lot . it gets alot of complements . this is my personal opinion; tissot just doesn't have very interesting lines of watches othet than the visodate.


I have five Tissots and the Visodate is my least favourite, because I can't see the hands...


----------



## rekmeyata

balzebub said:


> i guess it's the brand snobs that sneer at Tissot watches. For me, Tissot represents an affordable Swiss option, similar to Oris, Mido, Hamilton, Certina and Longines. They make good quality watches at an "everyday" price point.


All those watches you named are now part of the Swatch group, when Swatch took their independence from those watch companies, and others like Tissot, they cheapened the watches and the customer service so they could make more profit for shareholders.

I had a 1973 Tissot Seastar that after 52 years of running it gave up and was unrepairable, sadly, that watch ran about a 30 seconds fast each month. I also have a 1963 Omega, it was my dads watch, and it runs within 15 seconds a month on the fast end. I also have cheap Seiko 5 diver that runs about a minute fast a month. Those are all automatic watches by the way.

I decided to buy another Tissot because the price point was good, I purchased a PR100 Powermatic 80 2 years ago; not 3 months after I got it that it stopped running, plus when it did run it was cruising about 5 minutes fast a month, I sent it back and told them it stopped running and it was running fast, I got it back and it hasn't stopped running...yet! However it now runs 5 minutes slow, I called them about it and they said to return it and they would adjust it, this is where it got fun, I ended up sending it back 5 times total, and they NEVER adjusted the timing accuracy of the watch. The last time I sent it in they said that they would replace the watch since I had so much trouble with it, fantastic, except when I got my watch back it was the same watch that I had with a note saying it was running to within factory specs of 10 seconds a day! For some reason when I got my watch new it never came with an owners manual, this was a direct factory purchase, why no owners manual I don't know but I know how to operate a watch so thought nothing of it. However, in the manual the accuracy is stated that it will run to within 10 seconds a day, which is 5 minutes a month.

Problem with all of that is if that was the case then why didn't they tell me that after the first time I sent it in instead of hassling me and using their money to send the watch back and forth? Why didn't they simply go ahead and readjust the watch into better accuracy while they had it? 

I was going to buy a new Omega Prestige but not after this fiasco. Instead I'm going to get an Grand Seiko instead, all the forums I could find about the watch state they run within 15 seconds a month, and the GS is cheaper than the Omega. 

It's a sad day when even a $150 Seiko 5 can out perform a $795 Tissot Pr100!!


----------



## debicks

So you created a profile just to complain about your Tissot...


----------



## rekmeyata

debicks said:


> So you created a profile just to complain about your Tissot...


YES I DID! If that's not your thing about hearing complaints about Swatch then you don't have to read it, but I happen to think it's something people need to consider before they purchase a Swatch product. Doesn't matter if it's Tissot or one of the other many brands they control. Swatch is the one in control of customer service and warranty issues, they have failed to live up to the high expectations that their luxury watch companies should have, and the people would come to expect from such a product.


----------



## Rojote

Don’t believe everything you read on the internet. This forum has more wannabes than actual wealthy people posting the millions of threads and pictures of same watches over and over… jmo.


----------



## debicks

rekmeyata said:


> YES I DID! If that's not your thing about hearing complaints about Swatch then you don't have to read it, but I happen to think it's something people need to consider before they purchase a Swatch product. Doesn't matter if it's Tissot or one of the other many brands they control. Swatch is the one in control of customer service and warranty issues, they have failed to live up to the high expectations that their luxury watch companies should have, and the people would come to expect from such a product.


GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## debicks

Rojote said:


> Don’t believe everything you read on the internet. This forum has more wannabes than actual wealthy people posting the millions of threads and pictures of same watches over and over… jmo.


To be fair, this thread was created a while ago. I think with the recent releases of the PRX, the Gentleman collection and new Seastars (especially the 36mm HAQ), along with the addition of silicon balance springs, Tissot is stepping up their game a bit and it's being recognized in watch circles.

As was mentioned in a previous post, however, I think it would help if they streamlined their offerings a bit.


----------



## rekmeyata

Rojote said:


> Don’t believe everything you read on the internet. This forum has more wannabes than actual wealthy people posting the millions of threads and pictures of same watches over and over… jmo.


I'm not wealthy, I'm comfortable, but I don't own a yacht, or a personal jet, or have a Ferrari, etc., nor would I spend $2,000 plus for a watch. So, I bought a Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 because it was in my price range that I felt I could get a decent semi luxury watch for, and because I had a Tissot Seastar I bought around 1973, and because that Seastar ran so well for 53 years I decided not to experiment with a different brand and stay loyal to Tissot.

I have other watches, I have a Seiko 5 diver watch that is the watch I wear when I go biking and bike camping with, or doing work around the house; I have a 1963 Omega but that watch was my dad's; and I have either a late 30's or early 40's Benrus art deco style rectangular wind up watch that I need to get repaired that I found at Goodwill, it was working great when I found it and for a long time; I also have my grandfather's Illinois pocket watch made in I think 1907, I could look up the serial number but I don't want to take the time tonight, that watch runs amazingly well, it runs better in time keeping ability then ANY watch I have, or ever had including quartz! And that watch hasn't been serviced in who knows how many years, but it's not used much either, I wind it up once every 6 months. I don't understand why that old pocket watch runs like it does considering its old technology.

The interesting thing about that Tissot Seastar is that it cost $68 in 1973, the PR100 Powermatic 80 cost $625, with inflation from 73 till now that watch should cost $440, but who cares? The way I got that PR100 was, I sent the Seastar in for repair to Swatch after a local watch repair guy said he couldn't fix it and to send to Tissot; Swatch said it could not be fixed either but would replace the watch under some program I forgot what they called, something like a loyalty program, I paid $240 for the new watch and they kept my old one, so the deal to stay with Tissot was too good to pass up...or so I thought till I started having issues with it. 

So now you all know the whole story, not that anyone really cares.


----------



## Rojote

rekmeyata said:


> I'm not wealthy, I'm comfortable, but I don't own a yacht, or a personal jet, or have a Ferrari, etc., nor would I spend $2,000 plus for a watch. So, I bought a Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 because it was in my price range that I felt I could get a decent semi luxury watch for, and because I had a Tissot Seastar I bought around 1973, and because that Seastar ran so well for 53 years I decided not to experiment with a different brand and stay loyal to Tissot.
> 
> I have other watches, I have a Seiko 5 diver watch that is the watch I wear when I go biking and bike camping with, or doing work around the house; I have a 1963 Omega but that watch was my dad's; and I have either a late 30's or early 40's Benrus art deco style rectangular wind up watch that I need to get repaired that I found at Goodwill, it was working great when I found it and for a long time; I also have my grandfather's Illinois pocket watch made in I think 1907, I could look up the serial number but I don't want to take the time tonight, that watch runs amazingly well, it runs better in time keeping ability then ANY watch I have, or ever had including quartz! And that watch hasn't been serviced in who knows how many years, but it's not used much either, I wind it up once every 6 months. I don't understand why that old pocket watch runs like it does considering its old technology.
> 
> The interesting thing about that Tissot Seastar is that it cost $68 in 1973, the PR100 Powermatic 80 cost $625, with inflation from 73 till now that watch should cost $440, but who cares? The way I got that PR100 was, I sent the Seastar in for repair to Swatch after a local watch repair guy said he couldn't fix it and to send to Tissot; Swatch said it could not be fixed either but would replace the watch under some program I forgot what they called, something like a loyalty program, I paid $240 for the new watch and they kept my old one, so the deal to stay with Tissot was too good to pass up...or so I thought till I started having issues with it.
> 
> So now you all know the whole story, not that anyone really cares.


I get it. I can buy any luxury watch I want in cash and not care. I do not, because of principle. Value proposition means more to me than Label cost/image. Every one is chasing the BS….


----------



## Pongster

Who sneers? It’s the legit baller watch brand.


----------



## rekmeyata

Rojote said:


> I get it. I can buy any luxury watch I want in cash and not care. I do not, because of principle. Value proposition means more to me than Label cost/image. Every one is chasing the BS….


I agree with you 100%. I have the means to buy perhaps a $2,000 watch in cash, but like you, why? Besides, my wife would kill me!! Which is the reason I don't buy more bikes...she would kill me!! but the reality is I don't need a $2,000 watch or more bikes. Even with bikes people are chasing the BS as well.


----------



## trameline

What’s not to like


----------



## rekmeyata

Made by Swatch is what there is not to like. Hopefully you will never have to deal with a warranty issue like I had to with my Tissot, but mine is an automatic that was losing a lot of time, yours is quartz which I doubt will lose 5 minutes a month so you can turn it in for warranty, but it could unexpectedly just stop, again, I hope you don't have to deal with a warranty issue.


----------



## acrolyu2

many like watches of several thousand dollars and see Tissot as some who have Tissot look at Swatch, I love Tissot and Certina


----------



## Bsw_sc

I didn't realize people disliked Tissot any more than any other brand, maybe I missed the threads but I don't really care anyway. I purchase and wear watches that I like and don't concern myself with the brand too much. I do refrain from purchasing watches from large brands as a rule of thumb although I now have 3 Tissots in my collection, the rest of my collection are micros or Russian/Soviet. I have the PRX 40mm, Gentleman XL field watch and most recently got the Seastar 1000. I like all three and don't intend to get rid of them anytime soon. One positive I can say about Tissot is that they have a huge selection which means they probably have something that most people would like.


----------



## wpbmike

Ask Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I’ll confess to… maybe not sneering at the brand but avoiding it. The Tissots I’ve handled have felt somewhat cheap. They strike me as a brand for people who demand “Swiss Made” on the dial, no matter the cut corners it takes to get there. When I have less than $1000 to spend, I focus on Seiko or one of the many great micros out there.


----------



## rekmeyata

UPDATE: 

I sent the Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 in again for the 6th time, I got it back about a week ago, so far, the watch hasn't lost or gained a minute, and actually it's running within 5 seconds during the first week! 

This still doesn't mean I'm not pissed off at Swatch, the watch should have never taken 6 times to adjust the timing, and 5 of those times they did absolutely nothing to it. What a waste of freaking time and money on their end, and me having to hassle sending back all of those times. I'll have to keep an eye on it for a while and see if it keeps running like this, if so, I will be happy with the watch, I'm just extremely dissatisfied with their service.


----------



## vithic

Tissot watches are amazing value for what you get. The movements are ETA movements normally found in much pricier watches.

As one example, the very affordable PR100 Quartz has the exact same movement (ETA caliber F06.111) as watches such as Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M Quartz and Hamilton Khaki Field Quartz.


----------



## Injector

rekmeyata said:


> Made by Swatch is what there is not to like. Hopefully you will never have to deal with a warranty issue like I had to with my Tissot, but mine is an automatic that was losing a lot of time, yours is quartz which I doubt will lose 5 minutes a month so you can turn it in for warranty, but it could unexpectedly just stop, again, I hope you don't have to deal with a warranty issue.


The Swatch Group owns Omega, Longines, Certina and Blancpain to name but four. Nobody seems to hate on Omega?


----------



## rekmeyata

Hamilton watches are below a Tissot, so not sure how that applies to an ETA quartz movement. That quartz movement that was shown by Vithic is a $30 movement retail! ETA F06.111 Quartz Watch Movement (esslinger.com)


----------



## pantagruel

I have two Tissot watches and I love them. Great value, beautiful watches.


----------



## gear1box

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I’ll confess to… maybe not sneering at the brand but avoiding it. The Tissots I’ve handled have felt somewhat cheap. They strike me as a brand for people who demand “Swiss Made” on the dial, no matter the cut corners it takes to get there. When I have less than $1000 to spend, I focus on Seiko or one of the many great micros out there.


LATimer --

Hmmm. i both agree and disagree. On the one hand i agree that several aspects of your typical Tissot are, compared to, say, their more expensive Swatch Group brethren, pretty clearly a step down in ultimate quality (see below). Yet the movements are (largely) the same and OMG the quality of SwatchUSA servicing has been top-notch in my experience and _reasonably priced._ A full-up SwatchUSA overhaul will set you back $180 for a three-hander for example, and it includes another two-year factory warranty.

For me the downsides are that the dials aren't as nice as the high-priced spread. That said are they any worse than comparable Citizens or Seikos? We can argue the point but on average i do not think so. A $500 watch is not going to be as nice as a $1500 one; sorry. Another point is that, save for divers, almost all Tissots use a press-back case; that just seems wrong to me on anything north of a $150. Finally -- and this opens a whole other discussion and applies to most all Swatch family watches -- the Powermatic movements are essentially un-maintainable (even for a simple regulation) by anyone other than Swatch. You get what you get when you open the box. You can send it to Swatch for repairs or your jeweler will do so, but basically no one else can easily work on them. I had one (of my three) Tissots running -10 s/d and i wanted a regulation; it cost me $90. Now it runs under 3 s/d; in the old days a local jeweler would do this for $50, so a bit more but not terrible. Again, this "feature" is the same for all the C07 movement-using Swatch brands (e.g., Hamilton, Mido, etc.)

So buying a Tissot means that you are selecting a user experience with factory service. You are buying a nice watch but not likely an extraordinary one. i tend to think of them as ten to fifteen year life-cycle watches; one overhaul service and by the time for the next one the finish is worn or you like something else better . . .

Still that's not a bad market nitch to fill. Citizen and Seiko have been addressing that market since forever and i like ETA's movements better than theirs at comparable prices.

-- gary ray


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I'm very happy with my Tissot watches. 

I did have a warranty claim for my solar t-touch titanium; hands kept losing synch with digital time. The watch was bought in the London Tissot Boutique and I took it into an AD in Sydney where I was living at the time. No issues getting Tissot to look at it; they replaced the faulty module; spruced the case up and threw in a new single watch travel case when they returned it and its been around the world a few times since then without problems.

My Chemin des Tourelles automatic has been a solid performer from the day I bought it.

pictures, we need pictures...


----------



## Injector

I used to spend big on watches and have owned most of the usual suspects over the years. Yes they were nice but after a health issue and a long period recuuperating I fell out of daily wearing and my finances also suffered so I sold off my posh watches. 

I only own one now, a Sea Dweller. The rest of my subsequent collection is made up of a couple of Seikos, a G Shock, a CWC and an Orient Star. I find them every bit as fun to own. Have been eyeing the 46mm SeaStar 2000.


----------



## gear1box

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 16833936


Arnold --

i have a COSC Chemin in the PVD rose gold/champagne dial style and "yes" it is my favorite gold dress watch. I added a $70 Ziczac custom alligator strap to really set it off; lovely indeed and excellent time keeping too.

Still it illustrates my point of a 15 year watch: i will pay for a $180 overhaul at the seven year point in a couple of years, but a decade hence? Probably not. i will say this though: the PVD gold finish -- which is extremely hard, if only microns thick -- shows no sign of wearing on the bezel given four-plus years of office use (and Covid-induced, home office use).

Wait, that's not fair: i wiil be in my 70s at that point so presumably have less dress watch need . . .

-- gary ray


----------



## Benjamin NV

zaxsingh said:


> Let me start by saying I have a Tissot V8, my first Swiss watch bought 10 years ago. I love the watch, think its solidly built and it served my well as my primary watch with a few other cheapies worn now and then especially over dirty weekends.
> 
> What shocks me since coming on this forums is the disdain I sense towards this brand, esp in non Tissot forums. Like I just read one guy saying "... and a boring Tissot quartz I bought before I knew better ..."
> 
> C'mon, just because one has moved up the financial ladder and can now afford grossly overpriced "time-keeping machines / pieces", the humble Tissot becomes a "boring quartz".
> 
> I may have acquired "finer" taste in mechanicals over the years but my V8 remains a favourite, its sturdy, its sapphire has kept its lustre, the bracelet is still super comfortable and knowing that it only cost me so little (even back then) ... I think Tissots are extremely good watches, more so becuz they are so affordable and realistically priced. I have never had any experience with its after sales services but isnt it better that one never has the need to experience that?
> 
> Oh BTW, I own no Tissot shares but this Tissot bashing is grossly unfair.


It rather seems to me that some models of Tissot like the PRX seem to generate a disproportionate amount of praise. Not sure if justified. I had no preconceptions about Tissot, but recently bought a ladies watch as a gift and was so underwhelmed with the quality on receipt, I promptly returned it. Most importantly, somehow the alignment of the second hand (quartz) with the hour markers was off. Otherwise it was more a question of lacking design subtlety and refinement in material finish. Looked lustrous on photos, but a bit flat, garish and bulky in real life. I did not want to gift it. Naturally this is purely anecdotal, but it has made me wonder if all the praise for the PRX would be justified in my mind if I ever saw one.


----------



## Injector

Benjamin NV said:


> It rather seems to me that some models of Tissot like the PRX seem to generate a disproportionate amount of praise. Not sure if justified. I had no preconceptions about Tissot, but recently bought a ladies watch as a gift and was so underwhelmed with the quality on receipt, I promptly returned it. Most importantly, somehow the alignment of the second hand (quartz) with the hour markers was off. Otherwise it was more a question of lacking design subtlety and refinement in material finish. Looked lustrous on photos, but a bit flat, garish and bulky in real life. I did not want to gift it. Naturally this is purely anecdotal, but it has made me wonder if all the praise for the PRX would be justified in my mind if I ever saw one.


Seconds hands not hitting the markers on a quartz watch is a fairly common problem affecting a great number of brands and at some rather high price points too.


----------



## Benjamin NV

Injector said:


> Seconds hands not hitting the markers on a quartz watch is a fairly common problem affecting a great number of brands and at some rather high price points too.


Be that as it may, I find it totally unacceptable for any self-respecting watch brand. Under 100GBP I can be forgiving, but soon beyond I'm expecting a little care and pride. From a long established brand like Tissot, I definitely expected more.


----------



## Injector

Benjamin NV said:


> Be that as it may, I find it totally unacceptable for any self-respecting watch brand. Under 100GBP I can be forgiving, but soon beyond I'm expecting a little care and pride. From a long established brand like Tissot, I definitely expected more.


I agree. It's the easiest thing in the world to spot so poor QC is to blame but when it comes to quartz watches I've seen Omegas, TAG, and you name it with the same issue. I was just saying that to call Tissot out in particular for it was a little unfair.


----------



## gear1box

Benjamin NV said:


> Be that as it may, I find it totally unacceptable for any self-respecting watch brand. Under 100GBP I can be forgiving, but soon beyond I'm expecting a little care and pride. From a long established brand like Tissot, I definitely expected more.


Benjamin --

While i cannot comment on your specific model, i know what you mean: Tissot final assembly can be hit-and-miss. Also the dials in general are not top-of-the-line either. Seiko, now notoriously, has had what is reported as a worsening problem with similar issues. I'm not sure about Citizen. Also, both of the Japanese vendors are hardly better to my eye -- at comparable prices -- in design. 

For what it is worth, i have found another answer that -- and i am three watches into this strategy -- does yield rather more consistent quality results at the same price points (say $300-500USD) . . . but there is a catch (or two). That is, buying from "better" quality tier of Chinese brands (e.g., SeaGull, San Martin, or Hroudland) directly from AliExpress. i know, i know: no in-country vendor support, but hear me out. Yes however, any warranty service involves shipment to China. 

BUT the watches themselves, and their movements, are really quite something. Firstly, i would only consider ones with a quality ETA-based movement (e.g., PT5000 or ST2130, both ETA 2824 clones). You can even get them with Sellitas. Secondly while i cannot comment on the women's watches, the men's models are usually highly tied to a "homage" prototype: i.e., Submariner, Black Bay, Sixty Fives, DateJust, etc. These are not counterfeits of course; they are all clearly labelled with their respective brand names. Other dimensions can be incredibly close. And for the consumer, the quality is there too: bracelets are carefully made with properly fitted and broken edges; the dials are lovely like the originals with beautifully applied indices, bright lume, hands with pips (where appropriate) etc., and the weights track to the prototype so comfort is quite assured. You can even get them customized with your unique lettering on the dial face (see photo; the watch is an Oris Sixty Five homage in bronze).

Their service overhaul model is generally to send it back and get it returned with a new movement for $130USD. A features that sets them apart from the Swatch Group's Powermatic/C07 movement is that anyone can regulate them. I've found the accuracy out-of-box to be generally excellent too (the worst of my two San Martins is under 5 s/d). 

This approach isn't for everyone: there is some risk and there is _not _a local dealer. But it can be a lot of fun for not a huge amount of money. 

-- gary ray


----------



## Benjamin NV

gear1box said:


> Benjamin --
> 
> While i cannot comment on your specific model, i know what you mean: Tissot final assembly can be hit-and-miss. Also the dials in general are not top-of-the-line either. Seiko, now notoriously, has had what is reported as a worsening problem with similar issues. I'm not sure about Citizen. Also, both of the Japanese vendors are hardly better to my eye -- at comparable prices -- in design.
> 
> For what it is worth, i have found another answer that -- and i am three watches into this strategy -- does yield rather more consistent quality results at the same price points (say $300-500USD) . . . but there is a catch (or two). That is, buying from "better" quality tier of Chinese brands (e.g., SeaGull, San Martin, or Hroudland) directly from AliExpress. i know, i know: no in-country vendor support, but hear me out. Yes however, any warranty service involves shipment to China.
> 
> BUT the watches themselves, and their movements, are really quite something. Firstly, i would only consider ones with a quality ETA-based movement (e.g., PT5000 or ST2130, both ETA 2824 clones). You can even get them with Sellitas. Secondly while i cannot comment on the women's watches, the men's models are usually highly tied to a "homage" prototype: i.e., Submariner, Black Bay, Sixty Fives, DateJust, etc. These are not counterfeits of course; they are all clearly labelled with their respective brand names. Other dimensions can be incredibly close. And for the consumer, the quality is there too: bracelets are carefully made with properly fitted and broken edges; the dials are lovely like the originals with beautifully applied indices, bright lume, hands with pips (where appropriate) etc., and the weights track to the prototype so comfort is quite assured. You can even get them customized with your unique lettering on the dial face (see photo; the watch is an Oris Sixty Five homage in bronze).
> 
> Their service overhaul model is generally to send it back and get it returned with a new movement for $130USD. A features that sets them apart from the Swatch Group's Powermatic/C07 movement is that anyone can regulate them. I've found the accuracy out-of-box to be generally excellent too (the worst of my two San Martins is under 5 s/d).
> 
> This approach isn't for everyone: there is some risk and there is _not _a local dealer. But it can be a lot of fun for not a huge amount of money.
> 
> -- gary ray
> 
> View attachment 16834395


Thanks for these elaborate thoughts. I have never really considered it. Personally, I am drawn to what I find original or unusual design pieces, so generally speaking the whole 'homage' sector passes me by unnoticed. I have been buying more microbrand pieces, which also comes with its share of warnings I suppose. My point is mainly that for quartz watches which we know can be made very cheaply from bigger brand names, it shouldn't be too much to ask careful attention to detail, finishes, and QC in construction when paying, say, 300GBP for what is essentially a cheap to make watch. That the making costs must be relatively low is easily demonstrated both by your Chinese examples as well as what some microbrands are capable of producing. With the right brand, this is also generally free of QC issues. Anyhow, it is interesting to hear all this advice. I have never once needed to send any watch for repair or service so far, so the whole AD network etc. doesn't really bother me much. That might well be different for those shelling out thousands on a piece, and I can understand that.


----------



## matlt

I think this mentality really only applies to non watch enthusiasts, and in this regard, it really doesn't matter. Most watch enthusiasts can be enthusiastic about any and all watches, regardless of price. They can share conversation with anyone interested in watches, whether that person can afford a $10 no name or a $100k trinity.
People who sneer at others wear jewelry, not watches


----------



## Grndhog89

I quite like Tissot and own two of them. Nice enough to wear with dress clothes but cheap enough to not worry about. 

The only critique I’ll give is that ALL of their automatics I’ve handled to date have a very gritty/sandpaper sound and feel when winding. Makes the watch feel cheap. Contrast that to my Omega which has silent and smooth winding.


----------



## gear1box

Grndhog89 said:


> I quite like Tissot and own two of them. Nice enough to wear with dress clothes but cheap enough to not worry about.
> 
> The only critique I’ll give is that ALL of their automatics I’ve handled to date have a very gritty/sandpaper sound and feel when winding. Makes the watch feel cheap. Contrast that to my Omega which has silent and smooth winding.


Hmmm. The vast majority of Tissots less than a decade old (or even older) use some variant of the Powermatic / C07 movement . . . and "yes" even my certified COSC-grade Tissot Powermatic has a somewhat gritty -- or maybe call it "micro-ratchety" -- wind. I just compared it to a couple of Chinese PT5000 (i.e., ETA 2824 clone) that i own and the Powermatics match the PT5000s. 

In contrast i have a Rado Hyperchrome three-hander with an Elabore-grade ETA 2892 and it is, indeed, almost silent and smooth as silk. So there isn't anything inherent in ETA designs (which the PT5000 uses) that drives this i don't think.

-- gary ray


----------



## Jonathan T

There’s always going to be brand snobs - tissot or others.


----------

